# Who,s been snowed in ?



## John Starkey (23 Dec 2010)

Just wondered who,s missed work due to the snow,I myself have missed all this week so far but will try to get in today,
Merry Xmas all ,
Regards John .


----------



## foxfish (23 Dec 2010)

Here in the Channel Islands, we have only seen a few mm of snow and that was a couple of weeks back , pretty cold but no snow!


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Dec 2010)

i've lost nearly 2 weeks worth of work, self employed so unpaid.


----------



## squiggley (23 Dec 2010)

2nd week of snow here in North Devon, been fortunate(?) that I've been able to walk the 1.5 miles of 12 inch snow to work. Now having to deal with the over that it's it compressed into.

Tesco grocery delivery managed to get within 100 yards of the house last night so had to lug it thru the snow, then spent half an hour digging the van out so he could get on with the rest of his deliveries. Finally got back inside to find the central heating systems packed in.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Dec 2010)

I've managed to fly to Derry, drive to Donegal and get back, all with a 30 minute flight delay.  Managed to get the bus to work this morning too.

I've been very lucky it seems 

Great opportunity to be out there with the camera though, for those snowed in.


----------



## Rowly (23 Dec 2010)

I've been snowed in for nearly 2 weeks but have the joy of working from home, whoo hoo!!

Blackwood, South Wales


----------



## Ben M (24 Dec 2010)

I missed a week of school, and it's the holidays now. Unfortunately I've been revising all of the time for my Science GCSE exams in January.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Dec 2010)

Missed two days of work but thats all. Pretty much all gone now!

By the by, what happened to the days when people got off their ass and shovelled the snow off paths? This just doesn't seem to happen anymore, and then the snow compacts to ice which hangs around for ages. This is other than my 70 year old granny, whos next door neighbor shovelled the snow off his path onto hers. Nice.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Dec 2010)

Started my 2 week holiday on the 17th and the missus decided to slip on the snow and break her foot, so spent the first 6 hours of my holiday at the hospital and ever since being the house maid as she cannot do anything by herself, its been an interesting couple of weeks lol


----------

